
Show HN: Revert the Twitter UI changes - kamranahmed_se
https://github.com/kamranahmedse/make-twitter-great-again
======
Sirikon
But why.

Why that hate for _every_ _new_ _UI_ _nowadays_.

~~~
et-al
Because oftentimes the new UI is designed by someone who read too much on
whitespace and aesthetics and sacrifices information density.

AmEx recently redesigned their site. Before, I could easily see all my credit
card transactions with minimal clicks and scrolling. Now, everything is
enlarged by 1.25x (probably a poorly done responsive design) and I find myself
scrolling a lot more.

The Gmail iOS app redesign from last autumn was poorly done, too. They waste
precious horizontal space on your phone to display a circle with an avatar or
the person's initials. I don't need that shit for email. I just need the
sender's name.

If designers focused on providing the information a user wants with a minimal
number of interactions, I think there'd be less hate.

~~~
AlexandrB
I agree completely and it's super-ironic that many of these designs claim to
focus on "content" while filling the screen with useless chrome (of the
whitespace variety).

------
Slackwise
Skip Twitter.com and start using
[https://tweetdeck.twitter.com](https://tweetdeck.twitter.com) instead.

~~~
tomschlick
That has the same redesign.

------
intoverflow2
It's honestly pretty much the same UI anyway. Totally just feels like a CSS
hack on the web side.

------
satsuma
Meh, Twitter's new UI isn't bad enough for me to worry about reverting it
locally. If they pulled a YouTube that'd make sense, and even there I got used
to it.

------
spike021
Can I just get a normal, chronological feed back again? None of this "We
thought you'd find this interesting" crap?

I miss out on so many tweets I would actually find interesting because of
this.

Sorry Twitter, but no, you're not capable of figuring out what I enjoy
reading.

~~~
ascagnel_
Look for a third-party Twitter app, or at TweetDeck. The official first-party
UI seems to have permanently moved away from that.

------
_Microft
Is that actually advisable? The same attitude made people stick with Windows
XP or Firefox 3.5, don't you think?

~~~
jamescostian
While I'm not a fan of the project, I do think that comparison isn't fair. XP
and outdated browsers give you a much higher chance of malware, because MS
isn't really putting out XP security patches and browsers release security
patches in newer versions, hoping everyone will upgrade to them.

Meanwhile, this project is essentially 16 lines of JS. Even the README takes
up more space. Reading through the lines of JS, I don't see how they will make
you vulnerable at all.

------
strict9
Yes, people will complain every time a UI is significantly changed. But
there's something else too.

Perception is that significant product development resources were devoted to
adding rounded corners. But issues often associated with twitter seem to get
worse and little product development resources. A few include: harrassment,
racism, armies of bots for brigading, and the increasing use of the platform
as an instrument by a foreign power to exert influence on the American
electorate.

Maybe they are trying and not communicating it well. But a UI refresh is clear
indication of spent product development, and those issues seem to be getting
worse.

~~~
AlwaysBCoding
Curiously you don't mention censorship of conservative accounts, shadow
banning, and hashtag manipulation as major problems of the platform.

~~~
strict9
Sounds like we both agree there are important policy/usability problems that
are being ignored or backlogged while effort is spent on a new UI.

------
bchociej
I'll be honest: I didn't notice anything had changed until I read tweets
complaining about it. The changes are minuscule.

------
anotheryou
why not using stylish (pure CSS, but the few icons you can blob in)?

~~~
nmbr213
OP uses JavaScript to remove 'edge-design' class (which contains all changes)
from the body.

~~~
anotheryou
userscript than :)

------
unclesaamm
Surprised nobody has mentioned turning the heart back into a star.

------
egwynn
obligatory [https://xkcd.com/1770/](https://xkcd.com/1770/)

~~~
Sirikon
Why isn't this higher.

